
Canadian Police Raid ‘Orcus Rat’ Author - Nuzzerino
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/04/canadian-police-raid-orcus-rat-author/
======
bradknowles
RAT = Remote Admin Tool or Remote Access Trojan, as specified in the article.
Therefore, as an initialism, this word should be should be shown here in the
subject line in all caps — just as it does in the article at the linked site.

